# 4H and Showing: what's the requirements for Mini Lop?



## madisonl702 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am thinking about showing my mini lop in 4H. I would LOVE to know how to do it with pictures, I need to know what kind of structure the rabbit needs to be and such. I might go and breed my female with my male to find the perfect show rabbit. THANKS SOO MUCH!!!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 17, 2014)

Madison we just did our fair yesterday. Are you doing showmanship or just the the rabbit judged? You can find the standards on the mini loop club. Just Google them and standards. For showmanship for 4-h you need to see how your club does it for fairs. In my area they tell you how as part of the skill-a-thon. Just check with the club. My daughter is 10 she didn't place with showmanship but her bun won BOS have to wait to see who won it all but we're happy. Just know lops are a big category at the fair.


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I'm doing showmanship. Umm, what would I need for it? I expect I will be doing the MN Pine County Fair this year, just to say. How old do they have to be? Do they need to have papers?


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do they need to be tattooed?


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like info also when they are born, and please give tips if u have shown a rabbit.


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 18, 2014)

It turns out, she looks more like a Holland, do you think so?
her face looks hollandish


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 18, 2014)

Definitely a holland lop. Not only in the head but black tort is one of the most common colors that hollands come in. first thing is to start practing posing your rabbit properly. this must be done before even considering breeding. there are many helpful websites lime this one: http://oakridgerabbitry.weebly.com/holland-lop-type.html to help you learn. There are also some videos I've watched on YouTube that do good at explaining. Once you've got posing down you can take pictures of your bunny and post them on here. There are a few holland breeders that would be able to critique your bunny for the strong and weak points. You must breed animals with complimenting type in order to get a good show bunny. 

As far as 4h you can get a hold of your local Agriculture extension office and they can let you know of the closest chapter. Find out when the next meeting is and go to it. There you will be able to talk to the advisor and ask about showing rabbits for 4h.

For your other questions idk specifically what you will need for the show but the rabbit does need a tattoo in the left ear in order to be shown. They do not need to have papers in order for them to be shown but they are really helpful to make sure your rabbit is purebred and also tells you the lineage so you can make pedigrees for any babies that rabbit has. Many show breeders don't like not having pedigrees on rabbits. All rabbits are show in specific groups by age and weight.

What do you mean you need info for when they are born? I highly do not recommend breeding your rabbit until you have properly evaluated its type


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 18, 2014)

Had to look up the weight break down for Hollands. Here it is:
Weight limit for juniors (under 6 months): 4lbs. Minimum weight 2lbs
Weight limit for senior bucks and does: 4lbs.

For just showmanship I believe you show against all breeds and ages because you are being judged not the rabbit.


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 18, 2014)

I changed my mind, I want to do just the rabbit judged... I haven't figured all this out yet


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 19, 2014)

Get with a 4-H club.
For rabbit judging you just do the 4-H record book and take the rabbit to the fair with your 4-H group. They will have a judge and evaluate your rabbit against other holland lops. The record book actually counts towards your points at the fair. You get a certain number of points for each activity you do under the rabbit category. To be honest with you. It is best to do as much as you can to get points. Even if no one teaches you it's a great learning experience to try.


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm gonna join with a 4H club once they send me the joining forms... And I don't have any rabbits to show yet, I was hoping my female has good babies. I bred her 2 days ago...


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 19, 2014)

And I have a book of perfection, picked it up yesterday...


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 19, 2014)

Honestly you can't just hope for good babies. Just breeding rabbits isn't something that should be done. I hope your doe doesn't have issues with her pregnancy. Good luck


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------

